
Why I Use Node.js for Basically Everything I Do - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@kieranmaher13/why-i-use-nodejs-for-basically-everything-i-do-e0a627787ecc
======
zzo38computer
I am not using Node.js to run any websites, although I do sometimes use it to
write some scripts. Some programs, JavaScript can be good program language to
use to write this program, so I use Node.js. Other times, I might instead
write a program in C, or in other programming languages.

